# Récupérer photos sur iCloud



## nezzz (4 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai une question un peu particulière ^^
Ma soeur avait jusqu'à l'année dernière un Iphone, et aujourd'hui elle se réveille en pensant avoir des photos sur son iCloud (mais elle n'a plus le téléphone).
Du coup je pourrais la laisser se connecter via mon Mac Book Pro mais j'ai peur que son compte soit lié à mon ordi de manière permanente.
Ma question est de savoir si elle peut se logger à son compte iCloud, prendre ses photos, et enlever son identifiant ensuite?
Ou à la limite elle peut se débrouiller autrement en passant par un Windows?
J'ai un peu peur car je sais qu'Apple est très à cheval sur ce genre de chose, dans mon ancienne boite on avait des Iphone inutilisables car les employés qui avaient quitté la société avaient lié leur compte au téléphone :/
Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourraient m'aider


----------



## ericse (4 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,
Elle peut utiliser un ordi windows en allant sur www.icloud.com


----------



## nezzz (4 Juillet 2021)

Ah c'était aussi simple xD
Merci pour la réponse en tout cas


----------

